# Benefits of a rabbiting jointer head?



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm about to purchase a new helical cutter head for my older but very good Foremost Machinery 6" jointer, I Was hoping to get some input on the pros and cons of a rabbiting cutter head?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm clearly out of the loop on tool design, I've never heard of a rabbeting cutter head. My jointer (8" Jet) has a rabbeting ledge, but the cutter head is no different due to that circumstance. In any case I've never used it to rabbet a board, there are so many other (easier) ways.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Was hoping to get some input on the pros and cons of a rabbiting cutter head?
> - sawdustmaker1961


Never heard of one. Cutter head is a cutter head AFAIK.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm making a choice between a Shelix and a Lux cut jointer head. "The Shelix head incorporates an offset tooth for a rabbeting function, if you use and require this you will want the Shelix head. If not….

There really is no other actual performance difference between the Shelix and Lux Cut III Helical cutterheads due to the basic geometry of their designs."


----------



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm making a choice between a Shelix and a Lux cut jointer head. "The Shelix head incorporates an offset tooth for a rabbeting function, if you use and require this you will want the Shelix head. If not….

There really is no other actual performance difference between the Shelix and Lux Cut III Helical cutterheads due to the basic geometry of their designs."


----------



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

I don't know how I posted this twice, and worse yet is not knowing how to delete it, I tried editing…


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Have you gotten a lot of use out of your current rabbetting setup? If so, then go with the shelix. If you haven't, then I don't think you'd miss that feature and should go with the lux cut. While you have the cutter head out, you might want to think about replacing the bearings since you have it apart.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd have to go look at that "off set tooth" on mine, but it wouldn't factor into any decision for me on whether to buy it or not.


----------



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks guys, I Was planning on the Lux cut , and it just so happens to come with new bearings!


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Rabbeting/rebate heads have nickers/spurs that protrud beyond the cutting circle.










I wouldn't care much on a jointer had those as its more critical on cross grain cuts, and who really cuts rabbits rebates on a jointer with any regularity.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There's a method of flattening stock wider than the jointer using a rabbet ledge. I doubt a crisp edge is essential and in any case the technique is probably not something you'll want to do.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Used mine once just to say I did, but can't say I ever think about using it now 8^)


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Used mine once just to say I did, but can t say I ever think about using it till now 8^)
> - splintergroup


 +1


----------

